# crushed oyster shell



## findingnemo (May 23, 2008)

Does anyone happen to know where in the toronto area i can buy crushed oyster shells?


Tried looking in yellow pages but have no idea what keyword to type.
Tried looking on google no luck.

What kind of stores sell them? petstores, grocery stores, hardware stores?




Thanks in advanced!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

My friend down stairs thinks rona has it , maybe call rona and home depot see if they have it .
i was gonna do that this weekend but have to get new sump and get this skimmer hooked properly lol.
Lert me know too please if you find it .thanks


----------



## findingnemo (May 23, 2008)

Menagerie, 549 Parliament St, Toronto, Ontario, M4X 1P7, phone 416-921-4966, fax 416-921-2365. 

3.49 for 440g 

im still lookingfor somone who sells bulk


----------



## findingnemo (May 23, 2008)

most marine stores i call are like clueless...

Apparently its for birds..


----------



## findingnemo (May 23, 2008)

http://www.mycosupply.com/cgi-bin/shopper.cgi?preadd=action&key=COSH01

found out the shipping is like 65$ lol.. nvm


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

If you want something to buffer water, try chic grit. It is a calcerous material and quite cheap in farm stores. I've used it for years in my Tang tanks.


----------



## findingnemo (May 23, 2008)

the reason i want it is because of this

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4135

Im not sure if i can use chic grit


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

findingnemo said:


> most marine stores i call are like clueless...
> 
> Apparently its for birds..


 It is for birds. Call your local farming store and ask for Oyster Shells (aka Chicken Feed)  Okay so Toronto may not have many farming stores. Check TSC (I think that is it or Co-Ops).


----------



## findingnemo (May 23, 2008)

I found this place

http://www.yellowpages.ca/bus/Ontario/Claremont/Country-Depot/441542.html?adid=00535400

I havent called them yet cuz i think its lond distance.

But would this place be somthing im looking for?

its about 45 min from my house on Hwy.


----------

